# I just gotta huge cage for 60 dollars!!!!



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was yard saleing today and as I drive around the corner I see this massive periwinkle bird cage. In an instant I thing to myself, if it's 50 dollars or cheaper I'm getting it. I walked up the driveway filled with excitement and looked at the price... It was only!....90 dollars........the cage was large enough to house 6 rats easy! It was about 4 or 5 ti,e larger than my current cage, I really wanted it. We got the dude to go down to 75 dollars and my mom said she would pitch in 15 dollars. So I found myself driving home with a massive cage in the bed of our pickup truck (this cage was our first haul that our little fit could not handle) and I ended up paying 60 dollars out of my pocket! The irony is that before my find I was about to purchase a cage half the size for 180 dollars! Ahhh the Beaty of yard sales



Sent from my iPad using PG free
Got Rats?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! Great find good luck with it, maybe post some pictures of the cage with your ratties  if there is any rust etc, you will need to get it re-coated. Also if there is wire shelves then make sure you cover them with fleece etc so the ratties won't get callous on their feet  good luck with it  sorry if I sounded patronising or a know if you knew any of that  good luck again ): 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

That's awesome ! I love yardssales  you find some good stuff!!!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

The cage I got has a powder coating and no rust spots at all  when we first got it we thought it was really rusty, but after taking some bleach to it, we found out that the bird who had lived in it previously was a major slob and flung food all over the cage  it took my an hour just to scrape all of the little crusty's off lol I
This is a pic of the whole cage  I'm calling it the palace , I'll post pics of the inside soon 


Sent from my iPad using PG free
Got Rats?


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay so here's some very bad pics of the inside lol
The first pic is their eating area (which is empty of course since I have not filled their bowl yet this morning
The second pic is Remmy sleeping in the Batman Hammock
The third shows my very poor sewing skills on the batman hammock and the iron man sleeping bag hammock (Remmy snuck his tail into the shot lol
An the last pic is Six and Jojo sleeping ontop of a Hulk cube hammock (ugg they never sleep on the inside of the cube hammock, always on the top lol) 


Sent from my iPad using PG free
Got Rats?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

That thing is so cool! Did it come with shelves or did you make them?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, great pictures thanks for sharing! Aha, my cousins rats always sleep inside of the cube not on top haha  they are adorable and your cage is amazing, especially when it was fairly cheap and considering it was secondhand it's in pretty good shape  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I love the shape and elegance of that cage! It looks awesome!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

You lucked out BIG TIME. Those cages run about $400.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So jelous! That cage looks amazing!


----------

